# Mamiya repair parts?



## snark (Jul 18, 2013)

Because I cannot pass up a good deal I bought a Mamiya C-220 TLR on Ebay.  Anyone know where I could come up with an exposure counter without buying an entire parts camera? (It's a geared wheel and without it the film advance mechanism won't work).   

By the by, I've finally learned the hard way that when someone lists an item on Ebay as "used, may have minor cosmetic defects but works as intended", and then they add "sold as is, this item has not been tested", that means they've tried it and it don't work.  Caveat emptor.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 18, 2013)

Pittsburgh Camera Exchange - they list on ebay I think as onlinephotostuff but that might take a lot of searching, maybe call/email would work better. They have two locations I believe, one carries newer digital camera equipment and the other carries older used. 

KEH maybe? and  Pacific Rim Camera : Home Page might be a possibility.


----------



## snark (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanx.  I will check out Pittsburgh.  Good to know.


----------

